# Where's Dave?



## ApriliaRufo (Feb 12, 2008)

Has anyone heard from Dave lately? I haven't seen him around.


----------



## DZLife (Feb 12, 2008)

dave dragon?


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Feb 12, 2008)

Yea.


----------



## COWHER (Feb 12, 2008)

hhmmmmmm maybe we should give him a pm to see if he is ok


----------



## DZLife (Feb 12, 2008)

If anyone hears from Dave Dragon, say so here, k?


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 12, 2008)

Yea, I have not heard from him either... :chin :?:


----------



## DZLife (Feb 12, 2008)

I hope he didn't get eaten alive by his Tegus....


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Feb 12, 2008)

let's just hope that that did not actually happen


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 12, 2008)

Sorry guys. We've been very busy lately. 3 kids with homework, reptiles to care for. 

And the worries than I may lose my job soon because the company has decided to move all manufacturing overseas. I'm afraid they may be monitoring my internet (forum) usage. It doesn't help our finances are a bit F'ed up and my OT has been cut.

My wife has been very sick with pneumonia for 9 days and has missed 7 days of work. She's finally feeling a bit better today. 

Also we have 2 boys in Cub Scouts with one crossing over to Boy scouts very soon, he's been going to the meetings for the Troop he's going to every Thursday. January also starts Pinewood Derby season! I've been busy setting up the garage for workshops (for kids (fathers) in the Pack who don't have the tools or knowledge to build a car) for 6 hours every Saturday there isn't a Scouting event. And we still need to build their cars over the next few weeks. 2 camping trips over the last 3 week ends (1 Cub Scout, 1 Boy Scout)!!

I just finished replying to a PM I got from a woman I met in another reptile forum. Last summer we brought a few of our critters up to see her. 2 weeks ago she came home to find her husband dead!!! He had a coronary. He was only 37. They hadn't been married a year. 

Man, what a sad story. I'm getting myself depressed!!!

I don't fear being eaten by the Tegu's. They all tolerate me just fine.

Our Tegu's are still up and down. The ol' faithful male Blue hasn't been seen for 2 days. The big red sleeps for 3 to 4 days at a time. I wanted to feed him when I got home from work yesterday but he went under as I went to talk to him. Gone again. At least the Bearded Dragons are up and active.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Feb 12, 2008)

HEY, Dave, nice to hear from you again


----------



## DZLife (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah.....sorry about your job man...


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey Dave


----------



## playlboi (Feb 13, 2008)

dude, that's so many things happening at once.

hope everything turns out ok dude!


----------

